# Daughter....



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

...... did Balsamic Chicken tonite. Mighty good eats!

Chicken, sliced onions, salt, pepper, 1 and 1/2 tsp Italian seasoning, couple cloves of garlic, 1/2 cup balsamic vinegar, and two cans of diced tomatoes. Pile in crock pot and cook on low 8 hours or high 4 hours. Put over rice or noodles.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

This sounds great, gonna have to try it. Post up any more Crock Pot meals you've got. I would be most appreciative.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Where does the Basalmic come in?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

eodryan said:


> Where does the Basalmic come in?


One of the ingredients.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

eodryan said:


> Where does the Basalmic come in?


Probably marinated in a balsamic vinegar mixture....:thumbup:


----------

